# Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2014)

Pressemeldung

*Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten​*




Tostedt. 
Während der Dreharbeiten für Ihre erste Abenteuer-DVD gelang Babs Kijewski der Fang eines riesengroßen Fisches: Eigentlich war eine reine Vertikalangeltour auf Wels im maritimen Bereich der Petit Rhône geplant. 

Doch dies klappte aufgrund von hereinströmendem Salzwasser nicht wie erhofft. 

So wurde der Plan erweitert und zusätzlich nachts vom verankerten Boot mit Naturködern gefischt. 

Nach einigen anstrengenden Tagen und mückenreichen Nächten ging der Plan auf. 
An einem Morgen um 4 Uhr surrte die Black-Cat-Rolle los. 

20 min später hielt Babs überglücklich einen riesigen 2,43m langen Wels in ihren Armen. 

Mehr Infos zur DVD in Kürze auf www.babs-angeln.de.


----------



## racoon (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Das Bild sieht ja mal geil aus, die halbe Babs ist schon aufgefressen und trotzdem noch ein Barbie-Grinsen


----------



## H.Senge (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Gibt glaube ich wenig Dinge, die mir egaler sind.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Schick! Wenn der Drill Ungeschnitten auf dieser DVD landet, kannste dir mindestens 'ne halbe Stunde lang Gequietsche anhören:m


----------



## Schneidi (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schick! Wenn der Drill Ungeschnitten auf dieser DVD landet, kannste dir mindestens 'ne halbe Stunde lang Gequietsche anhören:m



Ja ab und zu en schlückchen wd 40 würde der gut tun. 

Trotzdem ne tolle leistung so ein vieh zu fangen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Und weiter?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Ob du richtig stehst, siehst du wenn das Licht angeht!


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Der arme Waller. Von Püppi totgequietscht. Was für ein erbärmliches Ende für so einen tollen Fisch!


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Beim Wallerangeln einen Wels gefangen... wenn das keine Überraschung ist!! 
Mal ganz abgesehen davon was der oder die Fängerin zwischen den Beinen hat, entzieht sich mir die Brisanz dieser Meldung?!? 
Wenn der jetzt beim Stippen am Feuerwehrteich gefangen worden wäre, aber so?


----------



## Matthias_R (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Findling schrieb:


> ...Mal ganz abgesehen davon was ...die Fängerin zwischen den Beinen hat, ....


 
Jaaa, das würde sicher viele interessieren.
Aber  eigentlich geht es  es geht doch ums Angeln?


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Bin mir nicht sicher!


----------



## Lommel (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Mein lieber Scholli, 2,43 m was ein Gigant.

Ich gratuliere zum tollen Fisch und zu der damit verbundenen tollen anglerischen Leistung.


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere ... zu der damit verbundenen tollen anglerischen Leistung.




Ach so, dann nehm ich alles zurück! 

Machen wir denn jetzt für jeden Wallerfang so eine Schlagzeile auf? 

Natürlich nur auf Grund der tollen anglerischen Leistung! 
Oder muss ich dafür weiblich oder zumindest Werbepartner oder am Besten beides sein?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Findling schrieb:


> Beim Wallerangeln einen Wels gefangen... wenn das keine Überraschung ist!!
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon was der oder die Fängerin zwischen den Beinen hat, entzieht sich mir die Brisanz dieser Meldung?!?



Es ist einfach 'ne unkommentierte Pressemeldung, daß hier ist ein Anglerboard, das Mädel verdient ihre Brötchen mit Angeln, entsprechende PR vorausgesetzt-sei ihr gegönnt, und 2.43 ist 'ne echte Hausnummer!
Du verstehst die Korrelation?

Das Einzige, was mich an der Maus stört, ist nicht zwischen ihren Beinen sondern im Hals!


----------



## Lommel (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Findling schrieb:


> Ach so, dann nehm ich alles zurück!
> 
> Machen wir denn jetzt für jeden Wallerfang so eine Schlagzeile auf?
> 
> ...


 
Nö, aber 2,50 m fängt man ja nun nicht mal eben so.

Ob man Sie nun leiden kann oder nicht.


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Lommel schrieb:


> Nö, aber 2,50 m fängt man ja nun nicht mal eben so.
> 
> Ob man Sie nun leiden kann oder nicht.


 
Heidewitzka jetzt isser schon 2,50m...


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Ok Sten, Danke für die Erläuterung. 

Übrigends stört mich an der Fängerin rein garnix und erst Recht nicht Ihr Geschlecht.

Was micht stört, ist ganz allgemein die zunehmende Prostitution gegenüber sog. Werbepartner. Mir sind die Fangmeldungen von echten Boardis lieber! Offensichtlich ist es mir aber nicht gelungen, dies durch die Blume zu vermitteln. Deshalb jetzt einfach mal im Klartext.

Vielleicht reagiere ich aber auch schon hypersensibel auf kreischende "Black-Cat" Rollenbremsen, Quantum Caps, und Zebco Gewinnspiele

Nix für Ungut aber ich steh mehr auf:  Von Anglern für Angler!


----------



## Freehunter (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Die Babs die kanns, (mit oder ohne Hilfe)!:m


Schöne Grüße

Freehunter


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Findling schrieb:


> Ok Sten, Danke für die Erläuterung.
> 
> Übrigends stört mich an der Fängerin rein garnix und erst Recht nicht Ihr Geschlecht.
> 
> ...



Ist mir schon klar, aber hier müssen zwei Seiten ihre Schrippen verdienen, das Unterforum Branchennews einfach ignorieren, und du mußt dich nett uffrege!


----------



## Matthias_R (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Ich jhab mal paar Filmchen mit der Dame gesehen. Da hatte die paar andere Leute mit, ließ mehr oder weniger angeln, und wenn irgendjemand von ihrem Fußvolk was am Haken hatte, quietschte sie laut auf. 
So, also Fra Kijewski hat beim geplanten Welsangeln, wie geplan einen Wels gefangen, sicher mit der Unterstützung einer zahlreichen Crew.

Dann gab´s die Meldung eines Boardies, daß er (auch) einen +2m-Wels habe. Ohne medientechnischen Overkill
ICH muß nicht lange überlegen, wo ich mich mit Grausen abwende, und wo ich dem glücklichen Fänger ein DICKES Petri wünsche.


----------



## Knispel (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Nun lasst es doch - Babs im Bikini mit Fisch sieht zumindest reizvoller aus, als wenn man z.B. Thomas9904, Andal oder mich in Badehose mit einem Fisch ablichten würde und wenn wir denn noch vor Gück "quitschen" würden , würden wir nur noch #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d ernten  ....


----------



## feko (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Wöchentlich werden 2 + Welse gefangen.
Und auch große Hechte,Karpfen,Zander....
Ich bin der Meinung,wir schließen hier gleich jegliche Fangmeldungsthreads.
Egal was,das sich alle so profilieren müssen,widerlich.

=)


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

ich denke es stört mehr das es wie ne werbe aktion hier wieder rüber kommt weniger wie groß der fisch ist noch wer ihn gefangen hat 
oder anders gesagt man hat nicht das gefühl das dieses forum ein neutrales ist sondern eher ein komerziele platform mit indirekter schleich werbung an jeder ecke


----------



## feko (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Man,Leute...die meisten stellen hier Fänge in das Gewinnspiel *Raubfischfänge* rein-
Das ist von Zebco gesponsort.
Die gute Frau arbeitet für Zebko-die verdient ihr Geld damit.Das Ab verdient Geld mit Werbung.
Wenn einer die Rolle gewinnt wegen nem Hecht-dann is alles OK-aber wenn ein Maskottchen einen dicken Fisch postet-wird genörgelt.


----------



## Vanner (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Leute kommt wieder runter. Wem das Thema hier nicht zusagt der braucht es doch nicht zu lesen oder zu kommentieren.


----------



## Mordendyk (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Ich finde es echt schade, wie hier teilweise rumgehampelt wird. 
Was ist denn euer Problem? Weil sie eine Frau ist? Weil sie mit dem Hobby Geld macht? Weil es eine Pressemitteilung gab? Bei einigen Beträgen kommt es einfach nur so vor als wären die User neidisch.
Wieso müssen solche negativen Kommentare kommen?
Wenn im der Zeitung etwas von wegen Fußballspieler macht 3 Tore steht, dann wird Respekt gezollt, von einer super Leistung geredet, die Tore womöglich noch am Tisch nachgestellt oder was auch immer.
Da beschwert sich auch niemand über die riesen Werbung auf dem Trikot oder im Stadion etc. Echte Boardis, echte Angler ........   yep echte Angler würden nie einen Guide im Angelurlaub an Gewässer X nehmen, echte Angler kleben jedes Logo ab, denn sonst ist es auf den Fangfotos ja Werbung! 

Es ist echt schade, dass Personen als "nicht würdig" erachtet werden, weil sie Geld verdienen.


----------



## Tino34 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Vanner schrieb:


> Leute kommt wieder runter. Wem das Thema hier nicht zusagt der braucht es doch nicht zu lesen oder zu kommentieren.


|good:


 Ich sag ganz einfach dickes Petri Babs zum Waller! #6


----------



## huawei71 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Ich find beide geil#6


----------



## Peter61 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Ich muss Mordendyk beipflichten und halte es ebenfalls wie Huawei.

Klar macht jeder, auch die männlichen Prof´s PR mit den gefangenen Fischen. Auch knapp um 2 Meter, von S.. bis ...
Und wie ich aus manchen Quellen weis auch mit fremden Federn, mit dem man sich ablichten lässt.

Ich gönne Bas den Fisch, oder dabei gewesen zu sein. 
Schöner Fisch und schönes Bild.
Bei der Hitze im Delta bei den Mücken als Frau aus zu halten ist schon mal ne Leistung, die Viele viele Frauen nicht im entferntesten machen würden.
Und da ich weis, welche Kraft solche Fische aufbringen können, meinen Respekt der kleiner Babs (halben Portion) wenn Sie den Fisch wirklich selbst gedrillt und gelandet hat.
Obs so ist, wird ggf das Video zeigen.

Würde mich frueen, wenn es mehr so schöne Angelkäfer gibt.


----------



## zanderaal (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Dickes Petri Heil an Babs#6

mehr ist dazu nicht zusagen


Gruß vom Niederrhein:vik:


----------



## vanminh74 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



H.Senge schrieb:


> Gibt glaube ich wenig Dinge, die mir egaler sind.


Dein überflüssiges Posting auf jeden Fall ;-)


----------



## mantikor (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

ich freu mich auf die DVD^^ ich hab son paar videos von jan gutjahr gesehen wo auch welse 2+ gefangen wurden ich trau frau k das einfach vom körperlichen nicht zu !


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



mantikor schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf die DVD^^ ich hab son paar videos von jan gutjahr gesehen wo auch welse 2+ gefangen wurden ich trau frau k das einfach vom körperlichen nicht zu !



Du machst mich lachen.

Ich hab Frauen in der Größe schon Marlin drillen sehen, die Kleine ist doch durchtrainiert, war auch schon öfter auf tropische Fische wie GT's unterwegs, da ist ein Wallerdrill ein schlechter Scherz gegen.


----------



## DUSpinner (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Hallo.
ich gönn dem nett anzuschauenden Mädel diesen Waller. So einen Fisch muss man(n) erst mal fangen. Immer diese unnötigen Diskussionen. Wer einmal einen Fisch dieser Größenordnung gefangen hat, weiß wovon ich rede. Die für mich sympathisch rüberkommende Anglerin ist für den Angelsport ein besseres Aushängeschild als viele sture, verknöcherte Angelgenossen die mit dickem Bierbäuchen und ihrer Besserwisserei nicht unbedingt zu einem positiven Anglerbild in der Öffentlichkeit beitragen.
PETRI HEIL


----------



## mantikor (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHeYgY3lGm8


da zieh ich den hut chapeaux !!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Was fürn Rücken der Wels hat- der ist "breiter" als Babs hahaha. Dickes Petri, Reschpekt!


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Man könnte denken, dass hier so manch einer Neidig ist. 
Ich sag Petri! zum schönen Fang!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Sagen wir so:
Bei den vielen Wallern von Stefan Seuss (auch Zebco/Black Cat) war keiner so meckern...

Wäre ich nicht bekennender Macho, würde ich zu kleine Schwänze vermuten...


Bei den Wallern natürlich, nicht, was ihr wieder denkt.......
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

super mädel,was auch noch angeln kann.

einige hier sind denke zimlich neidisch,da sie nie solche fangerfolge,angel urlaube u.s.w haben/machen können.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sagen wir so:
> Bei den vielen Wallern von Stefan Seuss (auch Zebco/Black Cat) war keiner so meckern...


Das war auch mein Gedanke! :m


----------



## feko (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Zumal Frankreich sicher ein super,noch unerschlossenes Wallerrevier ist.
toll,die petite Rhone läuft viellciht dem Ebro noch den Rang ab.
Freut mich für jeden der so einen Tri auf sich nimmt,und dann noch fängt.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Werbung hat die Aufgabe aufzufallen. Und ob man eine Werbung nun toll  findet oder eher suspekt, spielt letztlich gar keine Rolle, solange sie  ihr Ziel erreicht: Auffallen. Jeder der hier postet, sorgt also grundsätzlich für diese Zielerfüllung.

Ich sehe letztlich hinter der Marketingfigur in dieser Frau einen Menschen, der mit Leidenschaft und Hingabe Fische fängt. Sie hat einen Weg gefunden und eingeschlagen, mit dieser Leidenschaft nicht nur Geld zu verdienen, sondern auch ganz besondere Momente und Abentheuer zu erleben. Natürlich bleibt so etwas dem "Otto-Normal-Angler" versagt. Eben genau das macht sie (= die Frau *und *die Abentheuer) doch zu etwas Besonderem. Ob ich mit ihr tauschen wollte...? Ja, na klar doch, sofort! 

Babs, du bist ein echter Freak, schon alleine das macht Dich sympatisch. Dass Du augenscheinlich auch noch sportlich, gutaussehend und clever bist, wirst Du mit einem gesunden Selbstverständnis, trotz vieler Unkenrufe, nicht als negativ auffassen. Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich verdienen!

Deshalb: Respekt!


----------



## RicoPike82 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

@ NaturalBornFisher:

AMEN.#6


----------



## huawei71 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt einfach mal miss und hab allerherrlichstes Kopfkino #v




Bin dabei....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#6#6#6


----------



## wusel345 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Au weia, wo leben wir eigentlich. Kaum kommt mal ein hübsches Girl daher, hat auch noch Ahnung vom Angeln, verkauft ihr Wissen bzgl. Angeln und ihre positive Ausstrahlung, schon fallen die Horden über sie her. Am schlimmsten wird es, wenn sie dann auch noch einen großartigen Fisch fängt und sich damit ablichten lässt! Dann bricht eine Männerwelt zusammen! 

Ich warte noch auf die Aussage: Angeln ist doch nichts für die holde Weiblickeit, dass ist "Männersport". Schließlich gehört zum richtigen Angeln, dass man sich bei Karpfenansitzen und nicht nur dabei abends die Kante gibt, laut rumgröhlt (leider am See schon selber erlebt und bin abgehauen) und von gefangenen Fischen erzählt, die *Mann* gefangen hat. Dabei können aus 10kg schon gut mal 20kg werden. 


*[Ironie an]*
Aber ich finde auch, dass ein Foto von einem Kerl mit einem Karpfen oder Hecht in den Händen, den er soweit vom Körper weg hält, dass der Fisch fast größer wie der Fänger erscheint und ohne Fisheye-Objektiv gar nicht mehr zu fotografieren ist mehr aussagt, als würde eine gtuaussehende Anglerin ihn halten. In Männerhände werden sogar Rotaugen zu Mutanten. Man muss sie nur richtig der Kamera präsentieren. 
*[Ironie aus]*

Das Girl hat was und sie soll sich bloß nicht ändern oder verdrehen lassen. Bleib so wie du bist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf die Aussage: Angeln ist doch nichts für die holde Weiblickeit, dass ist "Männersport".



Ich als bekennender Macho brauch nun wirklich keine Frauen beim Angeln...


Noch weniger brauch ich aber "Männer", die sich scheinbar beweisen müssen, indem sie angelnde Frauen angehen/niedermachen....
:g:g

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sagen wir so:
> Bei den vielen Wallern von Stefan Seuss (auch Zebco/Black Cat) war keiner so meckern...
> 
> Wäre ich nicht bekennender Macho, würde ich zu kleine Schwänze vermuten...
> ...



Aber jeder darf ja meinen, wie er will..............


----------



## mantikor (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

ich hab hier niemanden niedergemacht ja^^ ich konnte mir vor dem video einfach nicht vorstellen das diese eher zierliche frau so ne power hat und dazu noch mal ausdrücklich mein allerherzlichstes PETRI HEIL!!!! mit zucker oben drauf


----------



## Forellenjaeger (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Petri zu diesem tollen Fisch


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Knispel schrieb:


> Nun lasst es doch - Babs im Bikini mit Fisch sieht zumindest reizvoller aus, als wenn man z.B. Thomas9904, Andal oder mich in Badehose mit einem Fisch ablichten würde und wenn wir denn noch vor Gück "quitschen" würden...



Dieses Ereignis würde alle blenden, dass die Netzhaut verdampft und das Gehör für immer seinen Dienst versagt. Weil wir aber ganz liebe Kerle sind bescheiden wir uns in dieser Sache! #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Ereignis würde alle blenden, dass die Netzhaut verdampft und das Gehör für immer seinen Dienst versagt. Weil wir aber ganz liebe Kerle sind bescheiden wir uns in dieser Sache! #6



Ich kann mich an 'n Foto von Andals Gang hier erinnern, wo mindestens einem Beteiligten der Sack aus der Hose hing.:q:q:q#6


----------



## Welpi (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an 'n Foto von Andals Gang hier erinnern, wo mindestens einem Beteiligten der Sack aus der Hose hing.:q:q:q#6



...DAS erklärt natürlich einiges... |supergri


----------



## Honeyball (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Mann sind wir ein Testosteron-gesteuerter Haufen#d#d#d

Mit Ausnahme vom Aprilscherz schafft es kaum eine Pressemeldung auf zweistellige Kommentare. Aber kaum ist ein hübsch anzusehendes Blondchen dabei, überschlagen sich alle


----------



## Steffen1970 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

man muss auch gönnen können auch wenn es nicht so aussieht das die klene den allein Gedrillt hat .


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mann sind wir ein Testosteron-gesteuerter Haufen#d#d#d
> 
> Mit Ausnahme vom Aprilscherz schafft es kaum eine Pressemeldung auf zweistellige Kommentare. Aber kaum ist ein hübsch anzusehendes Blondchen dabei, überschlagen sich alle


 

Da siehst du mal was ne Werbung mit Babs erreicht gegen eine Werbung von Herrn XYZ


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Wäre ich als schönster Mann westlich von Moskau Werbemodel, hätte auch keine Meldung mit Babs ne Schangse.....
;-)))))


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Du könntest ja für Crocs oder Birkenstock Werbung machen


----------



## wusel345 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an 'n Foto von Andals Gang hier erinnern, wo mindestens einem Beteiligten der Sack aus der Hose hing.:q:q:q#6


*
Wo ist das Foto? Ich möchte es auch sehen. So ein Foto gehört ins Anglermagazin!!!*  :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Knispel schrieb:


> ... als wenn man z.B. Thomas9904, Andal oder mich in Badehose mit einem Fisch ablichten würde


Dann bitte nur mit einem Konferenztisch-großen Heilbutt & der Fänger _hinter_ dem Fisch!


----------



## diemai (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Was mich an diesen tollen DVD's und Videos der Angelprofis eigentlich schon immer gestört hat , ist , das diese die Möglichkeit bekommen , ihre Filme an denen für die jeweilige Zielfisch-Spezies am meisten erfolgversprechenden Gewässern Europas(und manchmal auch in Übersee) zu drehen und das dann quasi so an den hiesigen Vereinsteich-Ottonormalangler weitergegeben wird , ...natürlich mit dem Ziel , das dieser dann sein Geld in das entsprechende Tackle investiert .

Für mich ist das vergleichbar mit Hollywood gegenüber dem normalen Leben .

Ich gönne der Babs natürlich diesen absoluten Traumfisch , ....aber es sind eben zwei Paar Schuhe .

Ich habe am Vatertag auch meinen persönlichen Traumfisch gefangen , meine allererste Meerforelle von gleich 70 cm aus einem Nebenfluß der Elbe .

Es war mir nicht möglich , zur Verbesserung meiner Fangchancen irgendwo hin an ein Top-Gewässer zu reisen(und am Besten noch gesponsort) , hatte den Fluß über 2 Jahre lang immer 'mal wieder beackert , und jetzt hat es endlich geklappt|supergri .

Ich glaube , wenn diese ganze DVD-Angel-Elite an den gleichen Gewässern angeln müsste wie du und ich , würde sie auch nicht viel besser aussehen wie unsereiner , ....aber trotzdem , ....."Petri Heil", Babs#6 ! 

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ghost01 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Da der Waller ja sehr wahrscheinlich nicht entnommen wurde, hat einer von euch Kenntnis ob ein Fisch mit Tinitus überlebensfähig ist.  #c|kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



> ihre Filme an denen für die jeweilige Zielfisch-Spezies am meisten  erfolgversprechenden Gewässern Europas(und manchmal auch in Übersee) zu  drehen und das dann quasi so an den hiesigen  Vereinsteich-Ottonormalangler weitergegeben wird ,


Und es gibt genug Honks, die meinen dies 1:1 übernehmen zu können!
Da kommen dann solche Threads zustande:
 Ich war jetzt schon dreimal angeln und habe keinen Hecht/Zander/Waller bekommen?

Jürgen


----------



## diemai (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und es gibt genug Honks, die meinen dies 1:1 übernehmen zu können!
> Da kommen dann solche Threads zustande:
> Ich war jetzt schon dreimal angeln und habe keinen Hecht/Zander/Waller bekommen?
> 
> Jürgen



.......siehste , ......genau das meinte ich !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mann sind wir ein Testosteron-gesteuerter Haufen#d#d#d
> 
> Mit Ausnahme vom Aprilscherz schafft es kaum eine Pressemeldung auf zweistellige Kommentare. Aber kaum ist ein hübsch anzusehendes Blondchen dabei, überschlagen sich alle




Da war noch der Ditmar Isaiasch, der mit einem vermutlich totem Zander spielte. Der hat es auf dreistellig geschafft?

Fazit: entweder kindliche Kaiserin oder FischPuppenspieler


----------



## nostradamus (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Hi,

Sommerloch! Mehr sage ich nicht!


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



diemai schrieb:


> ...Filme an denen für die jeweilige Zielfisch-Spezies am meisten erfolgversprechenden Gewässern Europas(und manchmal auch in Übersee) zu drehen...


Mal ganz sachlich betrachten, anders ist das meist nicht möglich.
Da stehen Kameraleute & sonstwer, die kann man slecht 8x mit an den Weiher nebenan schleppen und an dem 9ten Tag, wo sich dann auch endlich was tut, schüttet es wie aus Eimern, ergo Kosten ohne Ende für zig mal los juckeln und Aufnahmen vom letzten Tag unter aller Sau.
Deswegen zieht man halt an Gewässer wo die Chancen deutlich besser stehen, dass Dreh, Wetter, Fang in einem Rutsch funktionieren.

Dass es auch anders geht, zeigen viele Filme, deren Inhalt auf Spontan gemünzt ist; Gewässerberichte, Profiliga,...

Wer meint, all das 1:1 auf seinen Dorfteich umsetzen zu müssen und dort dann 4 Meterhechte zu erwischen, dem ist sowieso nicht zu helfen.
Das ist wie regelmässig den Playboy kaufen und sich nach erstem erfolgreichen Abschleppen aus der Disco wundern, dass Frauen auch Muttermale haben.


----------



## diemai (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

@ kati48268

.................Hollywood eben !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frank the Tank (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mal ganz sachlich betrachten, anders ist das meist nicht möglich.
> Da stehen Kameraleute & sonstwer, die kann man slecht 8x mit an den Weiher nebenan schleppen und an dem 9ten Tag, wo sich dann auch endlich was tut, schüttet es wie aus Eimern, ergo Kosten ohne Ende für zig mal los juckeln und Aufnahmen vom letzten Tag unter aller Sau.
> Deswegen zieht man halt an Gewässer wo die Chancen deutlich besser stehen, dass Dreh, Wetter, Fang in einem Rutsch funktionieren.
> 
> ...




danke für dieses großartige posting#6


----------



## memorie (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

moin, moin,
die fortsetzung des videos würd mich mehr intressieren..
grad am schnitt zieht der waller zügig in die strömung raus, sieht am video so aus, als schaffte es der ruderer nicht mehr, ins ruhige kehrwasser zurück,
was sich da dann abspielte.....dann ist der fisch auf einmal am  trockenen,
das mindert aber keineswegs meinen respekt der fängerin gegenüber,
ich war mit meiner frau mehrmals am caspe-stausee, damals noch bei BGS, da warens noch die stegherr brüder und der peter öhlschläger, guide war gary, der engländer.meine frau ( knapp 50 kg schwer, drillte einen gut 2 mtr. waller, bremse etwas zu fest eingestellt, der hätt sie auch bald über die bootskante gezogen, gary mußte einspringen..
.in diesem böötchen waren auch max 3 leute, die babs, der ruderer, und der,der das video drehte,der ausgang des drills könnte also ein anderer sein... könnte ??
was aber die leistung der babs nicht schmälert, und wer würd nicht vor glück laut schreien,,manche tun ja grad so hier, als wär ein waller 2,30+, das alltäglichste..
gruß  karl


----------



## Nuesse (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



memorie schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> die fortsetzung des videos würd mich mehr intressieren..
> grad am schnitt zieht der waller zügig in die strömung raus, sieht am video so aus, als schaffte es der ruderer nicht mehr, ins ruhige kehrwasser zurück,
> was sich da dann abspielte.....dann ist der fisch auf einmal am  trockenen,
> ...



Wenn Du das Video meinst ,das ist von 2012 .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHeYgY3lGm8#t=93


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wer meint, all das 1:1 auf seinen Dorfteich umsetzen zu müssen und dort dann 4 Meterhechte zu erwischen, dem ist sowieso nicht zu helfen.



Aber die Illusion wird Dir genau so in den verführerischen Werbeblättchen verkauft!

Alles eben viel Trallala und Blablabla! Mit der Realität hat das nix zu tun! 

Diese komische Profiliga zeigt ja, soweit ich das mal überhaupt gelesen habe und es so überhaupt den Tatsachen entspricht, dass die Selbsternannten eben außerhalb der Selbstdarstellung auch nur mit Wasser kochen können!


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Ich hab die Profi-Liga auch nir am Rande verfolgt. Das, was ich gesehen habe, zeigte Angeln unter Bedingungen, auf die auch jeder Normalo stösst.
Es zeigte sich aber auch, dass versierte Angler (ich benutze jetzt bewusst diesen Begriff) auch unter widrigsten Umständen noch was rauskitzeln können. Deswegen seh ich das mit 'auch nur Wasser kochen' recht relativ.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Die Beurteilung des "mit Wasser kochen" bezieht sich natürlich immer auf den eigenen Standpunkt!
Für Andere kann sich das natürlich völlig abweichend darstellen!


----------



## memorie (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

ups,,
dann ist wohl auf seite 4 bereits der linke falsch gesetzt worden, ich dachte, das wäre der film vom aktuellem fang,, naja irren ist menschlich..
gruß  karl


----------



## Andysn (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Super geiles Ding#6 Hab Babs mal auf der Fishing Masters live gesehen und kurz gesprochen, sehr Sympatische Frau.

Dahinter steckt schon ein enormes know how, sicherlich geht es um Werbung, Verkauf usw... Aber so ist unsere Gesellschaft nunmal.

Aber sehr lustig zu verfolgen wie manche hier so denken

Lasst uns über unseren ersten Sieg der WM freuen und das Schumi aus dem Koma langsam erwacht...#6


----------



## Barschhunter41176 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Naja man kann sagen was man will, sie angeld gern und das sieht man. Zur fachlichen Kompetenz kann ich nichts sagen da ich noch nicht live dabei war.
Ob man beim angeln ständig so eine Lutschutzsirene dabei haben will ist jedem selbst überlassen   Und zu den Neidern es steht jeden frei Vorträge zu halten Viedeos zu drehen um damit Sponsoren zu beindrucken und damit Geld zu verdienen. 
Leztendlich bleibt nur zu sagen Petri zu den fetten Fisch.


----------



## diemai (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Barschhunter41176 schrieb:


> Und zu den Neidern es steht jeden frei Vorträge zu halten Viedeos zu drehen um damit Sponsoren zu beindrucken und damit Geld zu verdienen.



...................ich für meinen Teil bin NICHT neidisch , .....geldgeil bin ich auch nicht , ..........man sollte Kritik nicht immer sofort mit Mißgunst gleichsetzen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Casso (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Ich habe mir deinen Beitrag nun mal durchgelesen und muss sagen dass er mir schwer fällt ihn nicht mit Missgunst gleichzusetzen. Es gibt zwei Wege deinen Beitrag (von vor drei Seiten) zu interpretieren. Entweder so, dass die gute Babs nicht viel mehr Ahnung von der Materie hat als andere AB-User. Oder dass du ein wenig neidisch auf die Tatsache bist, dass du eben nicht an die entsprechenden "guten" Gewässer reisen kannst. 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen (ich würde mit ihr nicht gerne am Wasser sein, da mich ihre Stimme unheimlich nervt), dass Babs sich für dich und deinen Traumfisch einfach ehrlich freuen würde. Ohne ein negatives Wort im Nachhinein, etc. 

Gruß.


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Casso schrieb:


> ...dass Babs sich für dich und deinen Traumfisch einfach ehrlich freuen würde. Ohne ein negatives Wort im Nachhinein, etc.



Vielleicht denkt sie sich aber "Shit, mit dem Fisch hätte ich €€€... machen können!"

Sagen wird sie das sicher nie, denn so doof, sich den Ast, auf dem sie sitzt, selber abzusägen, ist sie bestimmt nicht.

Man weiß es einfach nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sagen wir so:
> Bei den vielen Wallern von Stefan Seuss (auch Zebco/Black Cat) war keiner so meckern...
> 
> Wäre ich nicht bekennender Macho, würde ich zu kleine Schwänze vermuten...
> ...



Aber jeder darf ja meinen, wie er will..............


----------



## Casso (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht denkt sie sich aber "Shit, mit dem Fisch hätte ich €€€... machen können!"



Das kann durchaus so sein. Nichts desto trotz würde ihr Gegenüber davon nichts mitbekommen. Und wer stellt schon irgendwelche negativ ausgelegten Vermutungen an, wenn er ein Lob bekommt?


----------



## diemai (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Casso schrieb:


> Ich habe mir deinen Beitrag nun mal durchgelesen und muss sagen dass er mir schwer fällt ihn nicht mit Missgunst gleichzusetzen. Es gibt zwei Wege deinen Beitrag (von vor drei Seiten) zu interpretieren. Entweder so, dass die gute Babs nicht viel mehr Ahnung von der Materie hat als andere AB-User. Oder dass du ein wenig neidisch auf die Tatsache bist, dass du eben nicht an die entsprechenden "guten" Gewässer reisen kannst.
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen (ich würde mit ihr nicht gerne am Wasser sein, da mich ihre Stimme unheimlich nervt), dass Babs sich für dich und deinen Traumfisch einfach ehrlich freuen würde. Ohne ein negatives Wort im Nachhinein, etc.
> 
> Gruß.




Ich bleibe dabei , das ich absolut nicht neidisch oder mißgünstig bin , ....weder auf die großen Fische noch die Massenfänge , die an solchen Topgewässern erzielt werden können .

Sieh' meinen Beitrag einfach als wertneutrale Kritik an dererlei Top-Gewässer-, und Großfisch-DVD's .

Den Filmchen von Matze Koch hingegen kann ich wesentlich mehr abgewinnen , ......ich hab' auch absolut nix dagegen , das auch er damit sein Brot verdient , ...warum sollte ich auch , ich habe auch'n Job ,  .......auf jeden Fall kommt er sehr viel authentischer 'rüber , wenn er in heimatlichen ostfriesischen Gräben die Peitsche schwingt und dort Fische fängt wie du und ich .

Wenn ich so auf Rekordfänge fixiert wäre , hätte ich mir schon längst die Mühe gemacht , an die entsprechenden Topgewässer zu reisen , ...aber das ist mir viel zu stressig .

Neidisch wäre ich höchstens auf den einsamen Mecklenburger Angler , der dort einsam an einem kleinen See sitzt und die totale Ruhe und Natur genießen kann , ...vielleicht dabei auch noch den ein oder anderen Fisch fängt , ....währenddessen ich an der bevölkerten Hamburger Außenalster stehe und gerade dabei bin , einen kleinen Fiffi davon abzuhalten , in meinen abgelegten Kescher hineinzukacken und dafür auch noch heftige Schelte vom Frauchen zu kassieren |bigeyes!

Gruß , diemai#h

PS :

Mir fällt da noch eine Story ein :

Vor Jahren prahlten einige Bootsangel-Kollegen mir gegenüber mit ihren herausragenden
Fängen , .....aber da ich wußte , das diese verbotenerweise ausschließlich lebende Köderfische verwendeten , berührte das mich nur in sofern , das ich nur eine Art von Verachtung für sie empfand , das sie sich einen unerlaubten Vorteil verschafft hatten und nun damit auch noch herumprahlen .

Das hat mit Neid oder Mißgunst nix zu tun , es sind einfach verschiedene Vorraussetzungen , ....ich denke , ähnlich verhält es sich mit den Angelprofis und den "Normalanglern" auch , ...es sind einfach zwei paar Schuhe !

Ich hätte auch mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln können , wenn ich so fischgeil wäre , ......aber ich angel' nun 'mal am liebsten mit Kunstködern !


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Casso schrieb:


> Das kann durchaus so sein. Nichts desto trotz würde ihr Gegenüber davon nichts mitbekommen. Und wer stellt schon irgendwelche negativ ausgelegten Vermutungen an, wenn er ein Lob bekommt?



Schau, mich darf man gerne kritisieren, muss sich aber auf eine entsprechende Antwort gefasst machen, wenn man es übertreibt. Das ist halt der Vorteil, wenn man nicht von Angeln lebt. Da bleibt man Mensch, da kann man es sein.


----------



## Casso (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

@diemai:
Danke für die Erläuterung. Dann passt es ja wieder. 
In puncto der Geschichte mit lebenden Ködern stimme ich dir natürlich voll und ganz zu! 

Gruß.


----------



## Hann. Münden (3. Juli 2014)

*Wat wollense hören ? 3 Tage Eistonne wegen Girlyalarm ? *

Eines muss man der Kleinen übrigens lassen -
fischt zwar derbe mit Gummi(Silikon)fischen&co, lässt sich aber selbst nicht verschandeln @ Silikonhupen etc :q .


----------



## Sporry (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*

@ diemai

,,Neidisch wäre ich höchstens auf den einsamen Mecklenburger Angler , der dort einsam an einem kleinen See sitzt und die totale Ruhe und Natur genießen kann , ...vielleicht dabei auch noch den ein oder anderen Fisch fängt " Sehr gute Ansicht, ich sehe du warst schonmal hier


Sei neidisch auf mich:vik:, war nur ein Spaß aber so ist es, völlige Ruhe und absoluter Einklang mit der Natur ich Liebe unsere Seenplatte. Ist immer wieder ein Besuch wert....Gruß#6


----------



## diemai (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Babs Kijewski fängt riesigen Wels während Dreharbeiten*



Sporry schrieb:


> @ diemai
> 
> ,,Neidisch wäre ich höchstens auf den einsamen Mecklenburger Angler , der dort einsam an einem kleinen See sitzt und die totale Ruhe und Natur genießen kann , ...vielleicht dabei auch noch den ein oder anderen Fisch fängt "
> 
> Sehr gute Ansicht, ich sehe du warst schonmal hier



..............war ich , mein Lieber , ...war ich#6!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------

